# Wisconsin Model S-7 D



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

I need to know the HP of this engine.
Information on engine Model S – 7 D
Size 3 X 2 5/8
Serial 4340802
Spec 221013
This engine was mounted on a old (about 1970) Snapper walk behind it was light green color had rollers to propel it.
It was never used and I removed this engine and had it stored all this time.
Today I decided to see if it would run had a good blue spark but no compression.
I put about one third cup of two cycle oil in sparkplug hole cranked it several times then worked on throttle cable cranked it few more times put the plug back in a little gas in tank little to prime the second crank it started and runs real good. 
It did not require any adjustments to anything.
Hard to believe after all these years.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

The Wisconsin S-7D engines were 5HP


----------

